# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Biến tấn A700 11kw 220V

## KhangAnhCNC

Chào mọi ng, mình có con biến tần A700 11kw mà gio muốn gắn card encoder mà sao tìm hiểu trên mạng thấy mong lun về dòng card encoder của dòng A700 này quá
Đăng bài viết này mong a e đã từng tiếp xúc về card encoder sin chỉ giáo ah
Cái này là trên trang https://inverterdrive.com/group/Acce...ng-Card-FR-A7/
Có phần down về cái card https://inverterdrive.com/file/FR-A7AP-Encoder-Card
Còn cái này là nguyên bộ A700 cua mitsu https://www.google.com.vn/url?sa=t&s...lGcPaRhlxqVq28
Trang 33 với 34
Mong a e giúp dùng e 
Thank

----------


## terminaterx300

đã từng mua và chưa đụng tới, món này nên có phần mềm hãng là fr configurator thì cài đặt dễ hơn, mỗi tội chưa cài dc.

----------


## KhangAnhCNC

> đã từng mua và chưa đụng tới, món này nên có phần mềm hãng là fr configurator thì cài đặt dễ hơn, mỗi tội chưa cài dc.


Hỏng biết card encoder giá ntn hả a Terminaterx300

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Hỏng biết card encoder giá ntn hả a Terminaterx300


card encoder có 2 loại thì phải. một loại chuyên đọc encoder điều khiển speed. một loại đọc encoder khiển position. không biết anh đang muốn dùng cho mục đích gì.
Theo như em biết thì mấy card encoder này mà mua mới thì mắc như con biến tần A700 mua cũ ở mình ạ.

----------


## terminaterx300

> card encoder có 2 loại thì phải. một loại chuyên đọc encoder điều khiển speed. một loại đọc encoder khiển position. không biết anh đang muốn dùng cho mục đích gì.
> Theo như em biết thì mấy card encoder này mà mua mới thì mắc như con biến tần A700 mua cũ ở mình ạ.


hình như lộn lộn, A700 chỉ có 1 card input encoder thôi, còn function speed hay position là do cài đặt với card IO riêng, hình như A500 ko có cho chạy position. 

card này mua taobao khoảng 300-400 tệ thì phải  :Cool:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> hình như lộn lộn, A700 chỉ có 1 card input encoder thôi, còn function speed hay position là do cài đặt với card IO riêng, hình như A500 ko có cho chạy position. 
> 
> card này mua taobao khoảng 300-400 tệ thì phải


Ko phải nha anh. Một card chỉ cho speed một card cho position ợ. Hay em nhầm nó với dòng yaskawa ta. Như ko nhầm đâu. Card position cho con A700 này taobao chưa có. Taobao chỉ có card cho speed à.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Ko phải nha anh. Một card chỉ cho speed một card cho position ợ. Hay em nhầm nó với dòng yaskawa ta. Như ko nhầm đâu. Card position cho con A700 này taobao chưa có. Taobao chỉ có card cho speed à.


mày đọc mã card nào position card nào speed coi. đang nói card encoder thôi. cãi thầy núi đè thấy mie giờ

----------


## Ga con

Biến tần mitsu chỉ có card encoder chạy kiểu speed thôi, không chạy position.

Nó có chức năng orientation (tìm home ngay vị trí xung index) là liên quan đến vị trí thôi. Mà đã về home rồi xoay mạnh nó vẫn tuột đấy, chỉ khóa speed thôi không khóa position.

Cắm card rồi cứ cài hết mấy pr là nó chạy thôi. Hồi xưa e vọc con A500 rồi, còn A700 chưa. Có ông bạn bảo như A700 gắn card phải config bằng software nó mới nhận rồi làm gì làm.

A700-800 được cái mới, đa năng, nhưng thấy vẫn không hơn được mấy dòng cũ xì như mitsu fs-j, Fuji frenic 5000-m2/m3, Yaskawa 626vm3...từ đời 8x. E thì tìm mấy con này về cho rẻ .

Thanks

----------


## terminaterx300

sếp gà chắc nhớ lầm A500 rồi. A700 có 4.6 Position control by vector control. nhận pulse train đàng hàng

----------

KhangAnhCNC

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Đúng là a700 có card chayh position ak anh gà. Con A500 thì chỉ chạy speed ah. Bởi em mới nói anh nam là có card chỉ chạy dc speed có card chạy được position mà.  :Smile:

----------

KhangAnhCNC

----------


## KhangAnhCNC

Em chỉ muốn làm như vậy để thay dao
https://youtu.be/VDo7I-S6Dy0
1 phút 56 tới 1 phút 58, tại e cần quay đúng vị trí để đạp nhả dao, nên chua biết là dùng card nào
Mà em tìm trong catolog 
Tạm dịch hàng đầu là """"" Kết nối môtơ có bộ mã hóa (điều khiển véctơ)Có thể thực hiện điều khiển hướng, điều khiển hồi tiếp bộ mã hóa, và điều khiển tốc độ, điều khiển mômen xoắn và điều khiển vị trí bằng vận hành điều khiển véctơ toàn tỷ lệ sử dụng một môtơ có bộ mã hóa và tùy chọn cắm FR-A7AP. """"
Nhưng mà tìm tren mang có ra 1 loại card mà chỉ để kết nối encoder.
Biến tần của e 
Nen giờ chả biết chọn card như thế nào cho mục đích dk vị trí để thay dao

----------


## Ga con

> sếp gà chắc nhớ lầm A500 rồi. A700 có 4.6 Position control by vector control. nhận pulse train đàng hàng


Với mấy con biến tần đời mới pulse in nó điều khiển tốc độ đó, không phải chạy vị trí như servo đâu.
Không gắn card cũng nhận lệnh chạy pulsetrain bình thường mà.
Đk vị trí đối với loại động cơ lồng sóc không đồng bộ này hiểu theo nghĩa set vị trí vài trăm xung hay vài vòng rồi chạy đúng đến chỗ đó dừng, mà con này xem qua không có mode đó luôn.

Bác chủ chỉ cần cắm card, set xong kích chân Orientation là nó về ngay vị trí thay dao xong khóa lại rồi.

Thanks

----------


## terminaterx300

ko gắn card sao chạy vector control dc. ko gắn card chạy cái real sensorless vector control thôi. vector control ko là phải có card enc. chạy như position y như servo luôn.

----------


## solero

> ko gắn card sao chạy vector control dc. ko gắn card chạy cái real sensorless vector control thôi. vector control ko là phải có card enc. chạy như position y như servo luôn.


Vậy nó chạy motor IM hay PMSM?

----------


## terminaterx300

> Vậy nó chạy motor IM hay PMSM?


lồng sóc ah, keke. kiểu như trục C máy tiện, tới đúng tọa độ cái lock trục để phay ấy mà

----------


## cuongkran

> Em chỉ muốn làm như vậy để thay dao
> https://youtu.be/VDo7I-S6Dy0
> 1 phút 56 tới 1 phút 58, tại e cần quay đúng vị trí để đạp nhả dao, nên chua biết là dùng card nào
> Mà em tìm trong catolog 
> Tạm dịch hàng đầu là """"" Kết nối môtơ có bộ mã hóa (điều khiển véctơ)Có thể thực hiện điều khiển hướng, điều khiển hồi tiếp bộ mã hóa, và điều khiển tốc độ, điều khiển mômen xoắn và điều khiển vị trí bằng vận hành điều khiển véctơ toàn tỷ lệ sử dụng một môtơ có bộ mã hóa và tùy chọn cắm FR-A7AP. """"
> Nhưng mà tìm tren mang có ra 1 loại card mà chỉ để kết nối encoder.
> Biến tần của e 
> Nen giờ chả biết chọn card như thế nào cho mục đích dk vị trí để thay dao


Chào,

Bạn đã có một driver rất mạnh, chỉ chưa biết dùng hết khả năng của nó. Có lẽ bạn đã xem trong tài liệu. Theo tui thấy bạn phải làm như sau:
1. Mua encoder card. FR-A7AP.
2. Theo tui bạn đọc phần Orientation control trang 220/instruction manual.
(thêm: nếu bạn chọn chế độ position control, bạn sẽ phải chuyển đổi qua lại chế độ hoạt động từ speed control sang pos control, sẽ thêm rắc rối)
3. Trong phần cài đặt cho stop pos, nếu bạn set là 0/internal stop position thì không cần card FR-A7AX.
Pr. 350 Setting Stop Position Command Source
0 Internal stop position command (Pr. 356: 0 to 16383)
1 External stop position command (FR-A7AX) 16-bit data

Chúc sớm thành công.
Menkran.

----------

solero

----------


## KhangAnhCNC

Haha e đã tìm ra nó, và như rằng hàng hiếm chưa chắc mua dc vì giá quá chát
Card Fr a7al là điều khiển vị trí
Mấy cái mã khác là dk 1 chưc năng khác nên hàng dk vị trí FR a7al này là hàng mắt nhất trong dòng card của thằng A700

Card 3 tần lận, hàng hịn mắc méo mỏ

----------


## Diyodira

máy bác chủ dùng mach3 hay gì vậy?

----------


## KhangAnhCNC

> máy bác chủ dùng mach3 hay gì vậy?


Dạ, đúng rùi a, máy trong quá trình lên bản vẽ, với sưu tập đồ nên cần phải giải quyết từ nhỏ nhất đến lớn, để sau này khỏi lo về nó nữa
Trước mắt là cho chạy với mach3, rùi sau này mới up lên phần controler sau

----------


## ducduy9104

Card FR-A7AP dùng mode orientation thì chạy position dừng trong zone không lock trục, còn chạy vector thì chạy position như servo được nhé (trang 99).
http://dl.mitsubishielectric.com/dl/...600226enge.pdf

----------


## Diyodira

> Dạ, đúng rùi a, máy trong quá trình lên bản vẽ, với sưu tập đồ nên cần phải giải quyết từ nhỏ nhất đến lớn, để sau này khỏi lo về nó nữa
> Trước mắt là cho chạy với mach3, rùi sau này mới up lên phần controler sau


vậy index spin bạn cần chỉ để thay dao thôi thì không cần thiết, chế kẹp dao có tầng nhúng lò xo kết hợp công tắc, khi đè lấy dao thì cho spin quay chậm đến khi sụp vào sẽ tác động công tắc + macro cho thay dao nha, cực kỳ hiệu quả,  chia sẽ từ bọn tây, mình chưa thử nhưng thấy cũng có lý và đơn giản hóa, hy vọng sẽ thử nó sớm vì đang có dự án  :Smile: 
tks

----------


## terminaterx300

> Haha e đã tìm ra nó, và như rằng hàng hiếm chưa chắc mua dc vì giá quá chát
> Card Fr a7al là điều khiển vị trí
> Mấy cái mã khác là dk 1 chưc năng khác nên hàng dk vị trí FR a7al này là hàng mắt nhất trong dòng card của thằng A700
> Đính kèm 56253
> Card 3 tần lận, hàng hịn mắc méo mỏ


con card này là bản pro rồi. còn với 7AP ko vẫn chơi dc position đơn giản như thường ngay trang 132 trong manual có nói rồi. tùy do đạn tới đâu thoai là chính chứ muốn bắn tới đâu thì cũng có cùng lắm như Fanuc zin thoai  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

